# ultra crimson carry ll



## jim n iowa (May 19, 2009)

I just purchased this jewel, not real excited about the laser, however it was all they had. My ? is holster recommendations, cross draw prefered on the belt. I will need magazines as well, and I plan on replacing the sights with a 3 dot night system. I am a new member, its a nice sight and I hope I can bring something to the party.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Skip the cross draw unless you spend 80% of your day in a car or something. If you plan on carrying it every day with a permit, I'd recommend an IWB (inside the waist band) holster to help hide it a little better. Carry it on your hip. Cross draw just presents more problems that its worth in my opinion.

Oh, and welcome to the site.

Zhur


----------



## jim n iowa (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I want a cross draw for in the vehicle, other would be a strong side on the hip. Out here in the land near OZ we just carry in our jeans rear pocket with the shirt untucked, summer time.
Jim


----------



## jim n iowa (May 19, 2009)

*WY*

Zhur,
I noticed you represent WY, I was born in Rock Springs. My GGGf founded Point of Rocks. Wife and have considered retireing there some time.
Jim


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

jim n iowa said:


> Zhur,
> I noticed you represent WY, I was born in Rock Springs. My GGGf founded Point of Rocks. Wife and have considered retireing there some time.
> Jim


It's still windy, and dusty, and full of sage brush. Oh, but they do paint the lines on the streets a little more often now. hehehehe


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

jim n iowa said:


> Thanks for the reply, I want a cross draw for in the vehicle, other would be a strong side on the hip. Out here in the land near OZ we just carry in our jeans rear pocket with the shirt untucked, summer time.
> Jim


I use a 4 in 1 holster made by Classic Old West Style Company - They make modern holsters too.

http://www.cows.com/2.0/index.php?p...ategory_id=11&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=55

I had mine done in 1911 Western Floral pattern.

The 4 in 1 holster allows you to carry it upright / Forward FBI Cant / Cross Draw / or in the small of the back.

Go take a look it's a good holster.

:smt1099


----------

